# 461 VISA Application



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I have applied for a 461 VISA for my wife on 23rd September, 2015 in Delhi, India. I want to know, how long does it typically take to process this application? We have been waiting for over 3 months and haven't had a case officer allocated as yet.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

dedm said:


> I have applied for a 461 VISA for my wife on 23rd September, 2015 in Delhi, India. I want to know, how long does it typically take to process this application? We have been waiting for over 3 months and haven't had a case officer allocated as yet.


Assuming your wife is an Indian national, she is considered as a high risk applicant as an Indian passport is non -ETA. The processing time is 3 months per the DIBP.

Family visa processing times


It seems that there may have been delays due to the holiday shutdown. If you don't hear back in couple of weeks then perhaps consider calling the department.


----------



## Blai (Jan 10, 2016)

*461*

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the average processing time for 461 visa is over six months. Check other forum's regarding this topic. But for the last few years its seems the processing is taking waaaaay longer than 3 months.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Are 461 VISA holders covered under Medicare?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

dedm said:


> Are 461 VISA holders covered under Medicare?


Is there some reason why you can not check the DIBP website for yourself?

A simple google search for "461 NZ Family Relationship" will show the very first link is what you need: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/461-

You asked about visa applicants, so scroll down the above page, and click on the "Visa Applicants" tab. Then click to open up the section "Who could get this visa".

Scroll down, and read "Health Insurance":

_You are responsible for all your health costs while you are in Australia. You will not be covered by Australia's national health scheme (Medicare) unless your country has a reciprocal health care agreement with Australia.

You might have to hold private health insurance with an Australian fund for the duration of your visa. Your case officer will advise you if you must do this._

Next time, perhaps consider whether you can actually find things out for yourself - that way, you get an authoritative answer from the official source, rather than expecting others to do something you can easily do yourself. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...mmandments-being-forum-member-unofficial.html


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

kaju said:


> Is there some reason why you can not check the DIBP website for yourself?
> 
> A simple google search for "461 NZ Family Relationship" will show the very first link is what you need: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/461-
> 
> ...


You are right. The google search has led me to a link which takes me to the web-site of human services. Eligibility for Medicare Card - Department of Human Services

It states you are eligible for Medicare if you have work rights in Australia:
Everyone who lives in Australia, excluding Norfolk Island, is eligible for a Medicare card as long as you:
hold Australian citizenship
hold documented New Zealand citizenship - read more about Medicare enrolment for New Zealand citizens
have been issued with a permanent visa
have:
applied for a permanent visa, excluding an application for a parent visa
permission to work in Australia or
can prove a relationship to an Australian citizen or permanent resident


----------

